# Anyone get to use their new gear yet?



## Mildcat (Nov 20, 2007)

As a follow up to the, " Anyone using new gear" thread. Have you had a chance to try your new gear yet? What's your opinion?

This past weekend I've tried my new gear. My Diablo Flames worked well although I have to put my green superfeet in them. The stock footbeds sucked for me. No Arch support. My Giro G10 fit well, was nice and toasty, and the tune-ups sounded awesome. My Smartwool socks kept my feet warmer than hot chilly's. I'm still undecided on the .5 degree base bevel and 3 degree side edge bevel on my crossfires. The first couple runs I didn't like it on anything but hardpack or packed powder but it slowly grew on me. The shop didn't detune the tips and tails so I think I might do that but I'll give it another day before I decide what to do. 

So post reviews of your new gear.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2007)

I've spent 3 days on my Rossi Scratch BCs so far and I'm really enjoying them..they hold a nice edge on the hardpack and have nice float in the POE..I'm badly in need of wax though as the natural snow at Big Boulder was sticky icky.  My new Atomic boots were rough at first but I made some microadjustments to the upper buckles and they fit way better,  I'll eventually have some work done on them once they pack out.  I still need to buy a new jacket and snow pants along with a new pair of ice coast carvers..


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 20, 2007)

I picked up some True Luv and a pair of Atomic B50's but haven't had a chance to try them out yet. Thanksgiving will be the big test!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wifey is on a brand new set-up this year.  Dynastar Exclusive 11s and Salomon Idol 7s with custom footbeds.  I can't wait to see how she does on the new gear.  In the past we did seasonal rentals.  I've been making her wear her boots around the house lately.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

Skied my K2 Cabrawler bumps skis on the only day I've been out so far. Verdict: need more time to get used to them. Very lightweight and quick, but somewhat squirrelly. Break your tight stance and you go into instant gaper recovery mode:







Should be fun in the bumps though. I just need to get them flatter on the turns. I had no problem gently cruising on my final run back to the base so they're not terrible out of the bumps.

My Dyna Legend 8000s with flat mounted Look PX12 TIs should arrive this week. Might try them out at Hunter on Sunday if they come in time.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I've been making her wear her boots around the house lately.


Which is a big change from keeping her barefoot and pregnant like last winter.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 20, 2007)

severine said:


> Which is a big change from keeping her barefoot and pregnant like last winter.



She had socks on....  ;-)

Momma is worried about leaving the little one for the first day trip.  More importantly, we need to get the first day trips out of the way so we can do the overnights we have planned for this winter.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Momma is worried about leaving the little one for the first day trip.  More importantly, we need to get the first day trips out of the way so we can do the overnights we have planned for this winter.


I totally understand that.  Why do you think I changed my mind and decided to bring the kids along for the SB/MRG thing Good Friday weekend?


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 20, 2007)

severine said:


> I totally understand that.  Why do you think I changed my mind and decided to bring the kids along for the SB/MRG thing Good Friday weekend?



I think she will be OK by Good Friday weekend.  What has me worried is the trip to Bretton Woods for MLK weekend.  If we end up bringing the little guy to BW at least we will be staying with a pediatric uncologist.  He can get a little check-up each night if we end up putting him in daycare.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 20, 2007)

I've used my new boots twice -- Lange WC 120. 

First day was tough -- I had pain in the inner part of my right ankle. It became pretty unbearable. The forward lean was also a little bit too much. But, since I wasn't in fighting form, I figured that my screaming thighs were probably caused by my lack of exercise. I gave the boots a mulligan and decided to speed up the packing out process by walking around the house with my boots on.

Day 2 was better. The pain last week was gone but it had moved to the outer part of my right foot. Pain wasn't too much though and I could ski well albeit with some discomfort. I guess the liner is molding to my foot. I started noticing the boot's performance though. Pretty solid. Turns were snappier. I was controlling the boot (and ski) more. My ankle was locked down in place and I was able to feather my edges on ice/harpack. In short, I got the kind of performance and ability to make fine adjustments that I was hoping for. The forward lean issue was also gone. I guess I'm getting into better shape. Feels more comfortable now. I may ski on the boot a couple of times more then see Jeff to make tweaks.

The R11 Mutix is still in its box. Will probably have it mounted after Thanksgiving. I tried bending them and, boy, those skis are stiff!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 20, 2007)

No.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 20, 2007)

I am sitting in my room watching TV with my new helmet, goggles and jacket on......


----------



## skidbump (Nov 20, 2007)

I used my movement kamasutra's "brand new" and my line prophet 80 "used demo's no scratch's" on sat and sunday also my new helmet.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 21, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am sitting in my room watching TV with my new helmet, goggles and jacket on......



I hope you have your curtains closed so your neighbors can't see you. If they're non-skiers they will think that is weird. :lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am sitting in my room watching TV with my new helmet, goggles and jacket on......





Mildcat said:


> I hope you have your curtains closed so your neighbors can't see you. If they're non-skiers they will think that is weird. :lol:


That's pretty normal around our house.   I spent a good part of yesterday afternoon in my boots and added the helmet when the UPS man dropped off my new goggles.  

The good news is that I think my boots will be okay this winter after all!  New ski socks are working out much better in them...


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 22, 2007)

severine said:


> That's pretty normal around our house.   I spent a good part of yesterday afternoon in my boots and added the helmet when the UPS man dropped off my new goggles.
> 
> The good news is that I think my boots will be okay this winter after all!  New ski socks are working out much better in them...



Yeah but you and Brian are skiers. If your neighbors aren't and they saw you they would think you are weird. 

That's great about the boots. If I recall correctly you said you bought some Smartwool Lightweight socks? I left for sugarloaf Friday thinking I was just going to ski Sat. I ended up staying there for Sunday too. I needed new socks so I bought some Smartwools. I've always used Hot Chilly's before but the Smartwools were so much warmer that I bought a second pair before I left. The Lightweight will help with your boot fit and the Smartwool should keep your feet warm. Good choice.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> Skied my K2 Cabrawler bumps skis on the only day I've been out so far. Verdict: need more time to get used to them. Very lightweight and quick, but somewhat squirrelly. Break your tight stance and you go into instant gaper recovery mode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Cabrawlerws must feel like toothpicks compared to your AC3's. I'm sure you'll probably learn to love them though. Let me know what you think about the 8000's, towards the end of the season I'm thinking of buying some midfats. It seems like you can get some of those for a steal as leftovers.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> The Cabrawlerws must feel like toothpicks compared to your AC3's.



They do. It's almost like you can fall over the side of the ski if you're not careful.... :lol:


----------



## Edd (Nov 22, 2007)

Spent the first 2 days on new Salomon X-Wave 10 boots.  I've skied 3-4 years with some Rossi Saltos, which I think are basic intermediate boots.  What....a....difference.

The Salomons rise up my calf maybe 2-3 extra inches, are significantly stiffer with noticable forward lean.  I was nervous for a few runs but started to get into them.  I've stayed in decent shape but the lean put a strain on my legs I was unaccustomed to.  I didn't really have them on tight because I wasn't used to this level of control.  You've gotta stay on top of 'em or else...

you'll go down like I did towards the end of the first day.  I got lazy cruising for a few seconds and was on the ground before I knew it, for no particular reason.  No diggers on the second day.  Also, these boots, though stiff, are comfortable so far.  Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Yeah but you and Brian are skiers. If your neighbors aren't and they saw you they would think you are weird.



Our neighbors probably already think we're weird.  I'm OK with that though, they're mostly all A-holes so it evens out...


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 23, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Let me know what you think about the 8000's, towards the end of the season I'm thinking of buying some midfats. It seems like you can get some of those for a steal as leftovers.



Damn, I just looked at the daily gear deals and saw some for $280. I would have snagged those up real fast. See what happens when you sleep late.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 24, 2007)

Skied on my new Nordica Hot Rod boots today. Best damn boots I've ever owned! Very light feel and super quick. It felt like I had new skis too. Extremely tough to get in and out of, particularly once cold. I have a few fit issues to take care of (both heels went numb, minor pressure points) when I get back to Jeff B. I also noticed a lot of moisture in the shell when I got home, so I hope that wont' be a problem. Maybe a little duct tape in front will help? Can't wait to ski some more with them:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2007)

Been out two days on my new B2's.  So far I love their versatility, really are go anywhere boards.  Today their edge grip left something to be desired on the hard pack, but I didn't particularly expect them to be great in those kind of conditions.  They are solid in the bumps, great in some of the crud I've gotten them into and are capable of all radius' of turns I've put them through.  So far, I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 26, 2007)

Skied Sunday on Boyne Mt.  I got to use my 08 Elan Wave spice.  By noon I switched to the Nordica Olympia Firefox.  If any of you guys or gals are looking for a women specific ski that will Riiiiiip!  this is the ski!
Wow, the reviews I read that said it was Scary fast weren't kidding.  Quick turn initiation, super fast, and grippy.

Oh, and I used my new leki Trigger grip poles too!

Now I need a chance to try the Blizzard SL's, EOS, and Bluehouse skis!
I love winter!!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 26, 2007)

*....*

Really like my Garmont Endorphins.... once I stretched them for my duckfeet :lol:  ....ski, walk, and climb extremely well.


----------

